# Cleveland (32-21) at Philadelphia (25-27)



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

VS.








*Head Coaches*















*Starters*














































































Philadelphia has won five of its last six games against Cleveland, and 12 of the last 15 home games in the series. 
Overall, though, the Sixers have lost six of their last eight games, and are coming off their most decisive loss of the season, 117-84 to the Chicago Bulls on Thursday. 
"After a loss like this, the break comes at a really bad time," said Iverson, who scored 18 points on 6-of-16 shooting. "You just want to get right back on the court." 
Iverson got back on the court on Sunday, scoring 12 points on 5-of-14 shooting in the All-Star game. 
The seven-time All-Star is averaging 38.3 points, 7.5 assists and has made 47-of-52 free throws in his last four home games.


Come on Sixers.....Its time to step it up!!!!!!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I really expect the Sixers and most of all Iggy to step up tonight, it would be the best answer that is possible after all.

*http://www.philly.com/mld/philly/sports/13930536.htm*

_Still, Iguodala thinks his newly found confidence will help him and his team.

"I'm going to be a little more aggressive," he said. "Sometimes, I'm laid-back and just watch. I want to be a little bit more aggressive on both ends of the court. And be the third option on the scoring end and attacking the basket. I'm not really worried [about the lack of shots]. I can't fault anybody but myself. Like I said, I have to be a little bit more aggressive and attack more than I have been."_


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Ollies got half a dozen
Dres got 4

Sixers are up 14-8


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Take a look at our scoring after 1:
Dre- 7pts
AI- 7 pts
Ollie- 6 pts
Webber- 6pts 
Sammy and Korver both have 1

Iggy came thru with his word and is showing aggresiveness on the O' End

Sixers lead 28-21 after 1


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Sammy is Z's *****...but at least the rest of their team is off. Sixers playing fairly well.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> Sammy is Z's *****...but at least the rest of their team is off. Sixers playing fairly well.


I think Sammy is the only Sixer not playing good right now


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

How about Salmons playin some D, strippin Bron twice..I was amazed.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Sammy's trying he's just not a very good one on one defender. And Z is one of the better centers on O. You feel me?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> How about Salmons playin some D, strippin Bron twice..I was amazed.


yah it was pretty impressive ill give him the credit due but boy do we look great tonight minus Sammys play inside....playing D....Sharing the ball....Everybody Hustling.....Looks like everyones having fun out there

Sixers up 44-34 5mins left in the 2nd


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> yah it was pretty impressive ill give him the credit due but boy do we look great tonight minus Sammys play inside....playing D....Sharing the ball....Everybody Hustling.....Looks like everyones having fun out there
> 
> Sixers up 44-34 5mins left in the 2nd



The problem with Salmons is as soon as he gets the ball he never gives it up. He always drives and takes a shot. It pisses me off..Give it up to the open man.

Update: Sammy is STILL Z's *****.

Z has 21 points and 8 rebounds and its not even HALFTIME.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> The problem with Salmons is as soon as he gets the ball he never gives it up. He always drives and takes a shot. It pisses me off..Give it up to the open man.
> 
> Update: Sammy is STILL Z's *****.
> 
> Z has 21 points and 8 rebounds and its not even HALFTIME.


This is pathetic if it wasnt for Sammy getting destroyed wed be blowing these guys out


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Iggy's really getting inovolved on O. Do you think he'll keep it up or go back to the pass-n-watch?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> Iggy's really getting inovolved on O. Do you think he'll keep it up or go back to the pass-n-watch?


I hope he keeps it up i really think that all star weekend was the best thing to happen to him minus him gettin robbed the dunk comp


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> yah it was pretty impressive ill give him the credit due but boy do we look great tonight minus Sammys play inside....playing D....Sharing the ball....Everybody Hustling.....Looks like everyones having fun out there


That's great, but the sixers have been through this before. It's all well and good to hustle in the first half of the first game after the break, let's see them do it for 30+ more games.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

sliccat said:


> That's great, but the sixers have been through this before. It's all well and good to hustle in the first half of the first game after the break, let's see them do it for 30+ more games.


yah but what the Sixers havent had is Iggy Posting up and Scoring and Iggy not afraid to shoot the ball and thats what im most excited about this game


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

sliccat said:


> That's great, but the sixers have been through this before. It's all well and good to hustle in the first half of the first game after the break, let's see them do it for 30+ more games.


Slic have you considered changing your name to "Rain on your Parade"...I mean its a bad *** name and very fittin ya damn pessimist :biggrin:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sixers Scoring Round up at the half:
Webber- 14pts
Dre- 12pts
AI- 11pts
Ollie- 8pts
Sammy- 5pts
Salmons- 4pts
Korver- 3pts
Hunter- 2pts

Sixers 59-49 at the half

EDIT: Another thing i wanted to add i could be wrong but i think only one of Dre's buckets was a dunk


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Sixers Scoring Round up at the half:
> Webber- 14pts
> Dre- 12pts
> AI- 11pts
> ...


The Oop, The 3 ,2 post up buckets and 3/4 from the line right?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> The Oop, The 3 ,2 post up buckets and 3/4 from the line right?


nah i jus checked Gamecast hes got 3 post up buckets, the oop, the 3, and 1/2 from the line
hes overall 5/6 he missed a 3 in the other corner


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> nah i jus checked Gamecast hes got 3 post up buckets, the oop, the 3, and 1/2 from the line
> hes overall 5/6 he missed a 3 in the other corner



even better


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Cleveland cant run with us...No sir. 15 or 16 point lead.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Great way to come out and start the 2nd half this might be our first Solid 3rd Qtr of the season :biggrin: knock on wood

Sixers push the lead out to 15


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

RedsDrunk said:


> Slic have you considered changing your name to "Rain on your Parade"...I mean its a bad *** name and very fittin ya damn pessimist :biggrin:



awww


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

great way to start the second half. This kind of reminds me of a couple Milwaukee Bucks games.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Iggy is now Officially my 2nd Favorite player after that dunk! **** YEAH!


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> Iggy is now Officially my 2nd Favorite player after that dunk! **** YEAH!



Hell yeah god damn.....I just got in fellas....and man I'm glad I didnt miss that dunk...I see we're up....How are we looking??


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

DieSlow69 said:


> Hell yeah god damn.....I just got in fellas....and man I'm glad I didnt miss that dunk...I see we're up....How are we looking??



Up 11..playing fast and effective team ball. Its refreshing.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

DieSlow69 said:


> Hell yeah god damn.....I just got in fellas....and man I'm glad I didnt miss that dunk...I see we're up....How are we looking??


That dunk was fricken great allen goes up for the shot sees he has a bad shot while still in the air kicks it back to Dre and he takes it in with force god i loved that whole play

and the sixers are looking pretty damn good so far man with exception to Sammy 

Sixers up 11


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

We n eed a timeout. Up 7 after an Iggy basket to end a big Cleveland run. Lebron wants to take over.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

LOL the end of that qtr i thought i was watching a circus act that was pretty funny

up 7 after 3

Dre- 19pts
Webber- 22pts
AI- 21 pts


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Good qaurter...17 point lead cut to 7 but Philly still in control. Might wanna do something about #23 though.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Yeah when they came within 7.....I wanted to take my asz back out and go do something....It seems like we were beasting when I was gone....... :biggrin:


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

NICE SLAM IGGY.....IGGY IS GOING TO BE A BEAST IN YEARS TO COME....THE ALLSTAR BREAK MIGHT OF BEEN HIS COMING OUT PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Newsflash: Lebron James is very very very good.

Iggy having his best game ever.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

We could be a 3 headed scoring monster if iggy could drop like 18 a night.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Ive always said IF Dre only wanted to score
and it now looks like HE WANTS TO SCORE :banana:


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Man I love the sixers

88 Cavs
96 Sixers
8:54 4TH


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

CWebb: 23
AI: 23
Iggy: 23

Can he keep it up for the season?


----------



## Shining Greatness (Feb 22, 2006)

Is Iverson on fire?


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Its weird watching Webber play center for such a long period.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

sliccat said:


> CWebb: 23
> AI: 23
> Iggy: 23
> 
> Can he keep it up for the season?


If he WANTS to


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Iggy is playing with killer instincts..Something I've never seen out of him before......on that foul looked like he wanted to take it to the hoop and posterize someone


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

grandmaster192 said:


> Is Iverson on fire?


not even close


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Cavs in the penalty with 7 mins left. A.k.a. ATTACK!!!!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Route I-76 said:


> not even close


I wouldn't quite say that. 23, 12, and 4 steals isn't really a bad game, you know. He'd probably have more if Iggy wasn't being so aggressive, not that its a bad thing.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Is Iggy possesed right now?!? Demon-Iggy. He is looking ****ing Vicious :clap: :clap: :clap: :cheers: :clap:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

ohhhhhh boy if Dre didnt get fould there he would dunked that ball and i would of been scared because that would of been Vicious


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> Is Iggy possesed right now?!? Demon-Iggy. He is looking ****ing Vicious :clap: :clap: :clap: :cheers: :clap:


lmao dude you reading my mind you took Vicious right out of my mouth


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> lmao dude you reading my mind you took Vicious right out of my mouth



Yeah man its the Adjective that describes him perfectly right now. The man has something to prove.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Sammy back to ***** duty :biggrin:


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

I was just thinking we need about 13 more points for this game to be in the bag.....Thank U Korver for that 3...... :banana: :banana: :banana: ....I think we got this one


----------



## Shining Greatness (Feb 22, 2006)

sliccat said:


> I wouldn't quite say that. 23, 12, and 4 steals isn't really a bad game


It is when your as good as Iverson. Iggy must be hoggin the ball. Or is Iverson just having a of night?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> Sammy back to ***** duty :biggrin:


yup 
Sammy: Thank you Sir you may have another


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

lolololololo......lucky azz Sammy....when were playing good ......we own


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

**** I think Sammy just killed a boy scout.

He jumped head first into a crowd of 9 year olds.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Man Korver got f'n pushed howd they miss that


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Man what I would give to be BEEZ right now in the Wachovia Center!!!!!!!


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

I ****ing love how this team is playing right now...Oh man.the running O rebound..Webber jumpin out of bounds peggin that punk ***** dodgeball style then AI with the jumper...man cheers all around :clap: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Man did you Dre out run all the dudes to get the long bound, play of the game right there!!!!

Sixers up 9
ONE MINUTE REMAINING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

:banana: Sixers Win!!! :banana: Sixers Win!!! :banana: 

116-107

my vote for player of the game goes to ANDRE IGUODALLLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

My 3rd fav. win of the season behind the 3ot boston one and 2 games ago against SA.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Can this be true? Balance scoring and bench production all in one game!

Hopefully, this is Iggy's breakout game.

6ers baby! Congrats to a great win. :cheers:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Jesus! Iggy was a beast this game. I hope this continues.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Wow, what a win, I hope the Sixers will continue to share the ball and Iggy to be as agressive as he was this night :cheers:


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

It seemed that the Sixers wanted to win this game more than the Cavs did. They came out with more agression from the first quarter on. Maybe it was becuase of the back to back.

Good win by the sixers


----------

